# magazine



## Le Bélier

איך אומרים _magazine _שנקרא?

תודה לכלים!

​


----------



## amikama

Le Bélier said:


> איך אומרים _magazine _שנקרא?​
> תודה לכלים לכולם!​



פשוט מאוד: *מגזין*​
​


----------



## yotg

Le Bélier said:


> איך אומרים _magazine _שנקרא?​


 
There are several options:
*ktav et [כתב עת]
*bita'on [ביטאון]- from the word ביטוי, expression
*zhornal [ז'ורנל]- from the French "journal" 
*yarchon [ירחון]- monthly magazine
*shavu'on [שבועון]- weekly magazine
*yomon [יומון]- daily magazine
but mostly: magazin [מגזין]


----------



## Le Bélier

amikama said:


> פשוט מאוד: *מגזין*
> ​


​ 


yotg said:


> There are several options:
> ...
> 
> but mostly: magazin [מגזין]



בסדר. תודה רבה. דבר קטן אחד, בבקשה.  איך כותבים עמ נקודות?


 Amikama, is cholam chaser often replaced with cholam male? Is there a standard rule? In my Ben Yehuda, I read כֹּל, and from that I understand the plural to be כֹּלִים. Can you explain why this becomes כולם? I think that I missed something.
​


----------



## elroy

Le Bélier said:


> בסדר. תודה רבה. דבר קטן אחד, בבקשה. איך כותבים עמ נקודות?​


*מָגָזִין*​ 
אני עוזב את השאלה האחרת לעמיקמא או לחבר אחר יותר ידעני ממני. ​


----------



## pachyderm

elroy said:


> *מָגָזִין*​
> אני עוזב את השאלה האחרת לעמיקמא או לחבר אחר יותר ידעני ממני. ​


Better:
אני משאיר את השאלה האחרת לעמיקמא או לחבר אחר שיודע יותר ממני.

והתשובה: כֻּלָּם = כֹּל + -ָם (All of them)
​


----------



## .Lola.

Le Bélier said:


> ​
> Amikama, is cholam chaser often replaced with cholam male? Is there a standard rule? In my Ben Yehuda, I read כֹּל, and from that I understand the plural to be כֹּלִים. Can you explain why this becomes כולם? I think that I missed something.
> ​


 
Hello,
I am not Amnikama, but maybe I can help. As it was said כולם is not a plural of כל, it is כל with a pronominal suffix (there  can be also כולו, כולה, כולנו etc.).
The vocal O changes into U because if you add the suffix, the stress moves on the second sylable which causes the change. There are more words, that do the same, for example: דוב- דובים (dov - dubbim).


----------



## pachyderm

It's not actually the stress shift but the fact that the Dagesh, that exists in the mental representation of the word, can appear - Hebrew words never end in a Dagesh, hence דֹב (dov) and not דֹבּ (dob), but in the middle of the word it's allowed, hence דֻבִּים (dubim) and not "דֻּבִים" (duvim). 

Vowel alternations are common in words with underlying Dagesh (this grammatical term for this paradigm is גזרת הכפולים), cf
תֹּף - תֻּפִּים
חֵץ - חִצִּים

(But no alternation in
דַּף - דַפִּים)


----------



## .Lola.

Pachyderm, thanks for the correction. You´re right.


----------

